

My thoughts on the US government shutdown - thejerz
http://jerzygangi.com/my-thoughts-on-the-us-government-shutdown/

======
jussij
> No one really knows what Obamacare will do to our economy

Bullshit!

On any measure the USA health care system is one of the worst in the world.

It seems the people in the USA are the only ones that don't seem to understand
this.

In fact in some cases the US health system offers health care fare worse than
some developing countries (i.e. see Mike Moore's health movie).

The rest of the world understands good health care does not equate to being
born with a silver spoon.

So what will Obamacare actually do for your economy?

Nothing!

Obamacare is not designed to destroy the US economy.

But it is designed to take your third world health care system and bring it
into the first world.

Some would actually say it is designed to make you health care system more
fair.

That means your US health system will take on a more equal, Socialist feel.

And hence the problem for the republicans!

